# Open Western Shows in SoCal?



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

So, I really want to get back to showing eventually, and I was wondering if anyone in the SoCal area knows of associations or places that hold open shows in the Los Angeles area? It's a long shot, most of you are lucky enough to live in more horsey areas! haha, but i'd appreciate help in finding some shows or associations that are active in my area. I have been trying but havent come up with much...


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

You can check with your local Chapter of CSHA. If you are in Agoura Hills you are at the edge of LA County.

LA County -http://www.californiastatehorsemen.com/Region_07/region7.htm

You can also check APHA's website for events 

APHAOnline.org - Calendar of Events


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

I do western pleasure, not so much barrels... which apparently no one else does here.. haha but thanks for that link! I have been in touch with my local chapter of APHA and they aren't very active- they have one show a year basically... haha. I'm finding that if you don't do Dressage, Jumping, or Barrels you're SOL out here...


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

CSHA is more then just Barrels and Gymkhana, there is western pleasure, reining, western eq, trail etc unsure of the rest as I do not ride western. 






BaliDoll said:


> I do western pleasure, not so much barrels... which apparently no one else does here.. haha but thanks for that link! I have been in touch with my local chapter of APHA and they aren't very active- they have one show a year basically... haha. I'm finding that if you don't do Dressage, Jumping, or Barrels you're SOL out here...


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

That website seems like only Gymkhana... hmm.


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

BaliDoll said:


> That website seems like only Gymkhana... hmm.


Those may be the only events going on at this time. You should contact the person who is in charge of the English/Western Program for your county, or one of the VPs [email protected], [email protected] for more information. They can either direct you to the person to contact, or maybe help you join a region with a better Western Program.


----------



## Elegant Show Styles (Nov 18, 2009)

*Open shows in Los Angeles area...*

Hi,

Your best bet is to go to your local feed store and pick up free copies of The California Horsetrader, Horsemens News, and maybe S. Calif. Ride magazines. They have all the shows listed in the back, under breed, event, or open.

Oh, The California Horsetrader and Horsemans news are both online too. You can search for them.

Have fun!

Best,
Tish
Elegant Show Styles


----------

